# Adobe Premiere und Adobe Encore? Warum zwei Programme?



## bigtail (6. Juni 2005)

Hi,

So wie ich jetzt verstanden habe, schneidet man eine Film mit "Adobe Premiere Pro 1.5" aber die DVD-Menüs und brennen der Ganze auf eine DVD-Rohling erledigt man  mit "Adobe Encore 1.5".

Braucht man also bei Adobe zwei Programme? Eins zum Schneiden (Premiere) und eins zum Erstellen von Menüs/Kapiteln und zum Brennen (Encore)

Mit "Pinnacle Studio Pro 9"  z.B. kann man sowohl, Schneiden als auch Menüs/Kapitln erstllen und auch noch brennen.

Kann man mit Adobe Premiere selbst keine Menüs bzw. Kapiteln erstellen und das Ganze gleich auch brennen


----------



## meta_grafix (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich kenne zwar "Pinnacle Studio Pro 9" nicht aber ich bezweifel, dass das Studio die gleiche Ausprägung wie Premiere und Encore hat.

Gruß

[Edit]
Ich glaube die 'kleine' Version Premiere Elements bietet etwas zum DVD-Authoring für Einsteiger.


----------



## chmee (6. Juni 2005)

Das Pinnacle Studio das alles kann, ehrt die Programmierer, aber die Funktionsvielfalt
von Encore wird es nicht erreichen können..
Encore ist eine ausgewachsene DVD-Authoring-SW, die nicht für Anfänger - schnell
mal ne DVD gebrannt - gedacht ist..

mfg chmee


----------

